

Ask HN: Should I do a "Show HN" or a "Review My Startup"? - pseudorocker

I see a mix of folks asking for feedback on their projects. Some do a "Show HN" which is often a link. Others do a "Review My Startup" which is often just text. Is there a best practices recommended by the community? I am getting ready to ask for feedback of my own!
======
varunkho
Show HN feels more natural when you are launching something – you are wanting
people not only to review and provide feedback, but also to sign up and become
users of the product. This is just my understanding having been lurking on HN
for over an year.

~~~
pseudorocker
Thank you that's helpful! And totally makes sense.

